# Gender confusion...going crazy !!



## Soon2be2

So I'm currently 20+2. When I was 15 weeks some visiting family purchased a 3D ultrasound for me to find out the gender of my baby. And we were happy to find out we were having another girl. Well yesterday I went for my 20 week ultrasound. Where the tech said she is 80% sure that I am having a boy..

Now I feel like I am going crazy !! The women at the 3D was adimant that I was having a girl, but now I'm doubting it. A few people are telling me 15 weeks is to early and that I should get another opinion. 

How am I going to stay sane waiting to find out !?


----------



## Stephytiggs

Have you got a photo hun? Xx


----------



## Lucy3

It's strange they said '80% boy' at 20+ weeks. Definitely post the photos and we will have a look. That must have been such a shock. Go back to the place you had your 3D ultrasound at and get them to do another one


----------



## Jessicahide

I would trust the second guess.....


----------



## Soon2be2

The only picture I received was from my 15 week scan . I emailed her and she is still adamant that it is a girl but is going to rescan me later today, to see.


----------



## Twag

I also find it odd that they only said 80% boy at 20 weeks as my boy was VERY obvious at 20 weeks :thumbup:

I am glad you are getting a re-scan I hope it clears it all up for you


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Hope your re-scan goes well. Looks like a girl to me :/. I know my girl had a swollen labia which made her look like boy parts


----------



## MnGmakes3

I agree with pp, at 20 wks boy parts are OBVIOUS..there's no doubting it. I hope your next US clears it up :)


----------



## Soon2be2

They couldn't tell at 20 weeks, as baby was breach and they couldn't really get a clear shot of anything lol


----------



## SweetV

My boy was very obvious at 16 weeks. How did your rescan go?


----------



## kmr1763

Following!! I want to know how it turns out... And those look like girl parts to me.


----------



## LoraLoo

How confusing! Team yellow then?!
I think it looks like a girl on the 15 week scan. I think they'd have had a more detailed look than at your 20 week scan? X


----------



## Soon2be2

I'm leaving in 20 mins for my rescan !


----------



## jlw617

Let us know! Looks like a girl to me ;) my boy was extremely obviously a boy at 16 weeks ;)


----------



## LittleLala

Wow how frustrating!!! Good luck at your scan :)


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I hope your rescan went well and baby is cooperative! Yes that first us looks like girl parts for sure, interestEd to find out what the next scan says...


----------



## cherrished

Following, hope your re scan went well and they could tell sex xx


----------



## Lucy3

Looking forward to your update! The OB who did my scan said maybe boy and then I had a private scan and she said definitely girl...it's stressful! &#128513;


----------



## MemmaJ

My boys bits were very obvious from 15 weeks, it does look like girl in that picture..! Looking forward to hearing the result of your re-scan..!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Can't wait to hear the results of your re scan! Xx


----------



## bathbabe

Following! Im interested to know!! X


----------



## PocoHR

I'm interested to know too! My boy was pretty clearly a boy at 14+4 and there is no mistaking it now. Although I know the position of the baby can do strange things to a scan (they couldn't find my baby's lips one week). Hope you get a resolution!


----------



## Soon2be2

Well went for my second scan...was there for almost an hour as bubs feet were right where we don't want them to be lol but after peeing, bottles of orange juice and finally getting bubs to move tech said that I am 100% having a girl !


----------



## jlw617

Yay, congrats! Sounds like the other tech might have been on something :haha:


----------



## Blu10

Yay! Xx


----------



## kmr1763

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucy3

Great news!!!! I'm starting to think the ultrasound dr/techs who do the medical scans aren't very good at gender guessing!! I'm so happy for you! And so pleased your private tech was able to get your baby girl to move into place xx


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats!


----------



## LoraLoo

Lovely, congrats! Xx


----------



## LittleLala

Congrats :)


----------

